# battlefield 4 requires 2gb Install.



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok I am officially pi**ed off. My xbox 360 slim broke so I chucked it. So I have been borrowing my gfs xbox until I decided whether to buy a ps4. Still haven't decided so im still using her xbox. She happens to have the 4gb model. I bought a 32gb pen drive amd use that as the hard drive. 

Was bought battlefield 4 for xmas and just tried to play it and was greeted with a message saying 2gb of data needs installing. So I choose the pen drive and it says sorry it can only be installed on a xbox 360 hard drive. So then I choose the xbox drive which has 3gb left and it says sorry can only be I installed on xbox 360 hard drive. Wtf is the point of this. Iv now got a brand new game I cant play unless I go and buy a 360 hard drive. Making these consoles with such little memory is pointless when games are increasing in size and storage needed. Im so pi**ed now.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

You can't install to a second drive because otherwise you could sell that on.
Can you not move some bits off of the hard drive onto the cloud or your memory stick then install it?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Its the game data that needs I installing. Im not installing the whole game. Nope it has to be an actual 360 hard drive. U know the removable ones


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

The 4GB Xbox does not use a hard drive, so unfortunately you cannot install BF4 on it - it is a known issue that the game developer is trying to wriggle out of by saying it is clear on the game details that it has to be installed to a hard drive. Although it does not help there are a lot of unhappy hip gamers with exactly the same problem posting all over the web about it.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Buy the PS4 and BF4, it's fantastic.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Take it back for a refund, that's ridiculous that you can't play a game on a console for which it was designed for.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

shl-kelso said:


> The 4GB Xbox does not use a hard drive, so unfortunately you cannot install BF4 on it - it is a known issue that the game developer is trying to wriggle out of by saying it is clear on the game details that it has to be installed to a hard drive. Although it does not help there are a lot of unhappy hip gamers with exactly the same problem posting all over the web about it.


Had same issue with gta5 but managed to use pen drive because thay required something stupid like 6gb and the xbox is 4


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

matthewt23 said:


> Take it back for a refund, that's ridiculous that you can't play a game on a console for which it was designed for.


Was a xmas present so I can't


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Do you not have the hard drive from your old 360? Because I stripped the case off my one and used it in my new 4GB 360.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

cdti_sri said:


> Do you not have the hard drive from your old 360? Because I stripped the case off my one and used it in my new 4GB 360.


I did but that was one of the things that stoped working.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

PFF the install files are like 20gig for PC.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Keir said:


> PFF the install files are like 20gig for PC.


But when does a pc have 4 gb of storage?! They dont so they wont suffer with this problem. Unless of course u have a small hardrive and loads of games. But the point is this shouldnt happen . They shouldn't be selling consoles with such crap storage which then makes the new modern games unplayable due to the huge size installs.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Tbh the game is made for PC, and trying to play on old hardware isn't going to go well. Have you seen any videos of it played on a 360, its a joke.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> But when does a pc have 4 gb of storage?! They dont so they wont suffer with this problem. Unless of course u have a small hardrive and loads of games. But the point is this shouldnt happen . They shouldn't be selling consoles with such crap storage which then makes the new modern games unplayable due to the huge size installs.


They sell PC games that won't work on all PCs. You need to check the requirements on the box to make sure your PC has the specification to play the game.

They have tried to cut the cost of the consoles and it does play most games.

Not good that a game you want doesn't work.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kerr said:


> They sell PC games that won't work on all PCs. You need to check the requirements on the box to make sure your PC has the specification to play the game.
> 
> They have tried to cut the cost of the consoles and it does play most games.
> 
> Not good that a game you want doesn't work.


You have a point regarding having to check the box for specs. All im saying is I never thought you would have to do that when buy a xbox game.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

That's a bit of a **** up isn't it. To be honest I know nothing of consoles so would probably not even have read the requirements myself. I'd have just gone "xbox game, I have an xbox. I'll have it".
Not as bad as checking if a game will run on your pc. Especially if you don't really know what hardware you have. I built mine so I do


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I kind of expect to check specs etc for PC games but it probably wouldn't have entered my head with a game that is designed just to work on one specific console.


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

It seems to be a significant oversight by the game developer as other games that require more storage than provided by the 4GB console do allow the. installation to proceed provided you plug in a suitable additional memory device via USB (such as is the case with GTA5 for example).


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Why do they even make consoles with such small hard drives nowadays?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

shl-kelso said:


> It seems to be a significant oversight by the game developer as other games that require more storage than provided by the 4GB console do allow the. installation to proceed provided you plug in a suitable additional memory device via USB (such as is the case with GTA5 for example).


This is what I had to do. Waited all day to play gta5 To find out had no where near enough memory. Then had to rush to Argos and buy a pen drive before it shut that night.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Keir said:


> Have you seen any videos of it played on a 360, its a joke.


I play BF4 on the 360 and it`s no joke.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Why do they even make consoles with such small hard drives nowadays?


It's a basic, stripped back and cheaper console that meets the needs of casual users.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It's a basic, stripped back and cheaper console that meets the needs of casual users.


So whats your definition of casual user? Its more like a basic console that can only play a handfull of games. Completely pointless!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> This is what I had to do. Waited all day to play gta5 To find out had no where near enough memory. Then had to rush to Argos and buy a pen drive before it shut that night.


So buying a USB drive solves the issue ?, if so perhaps they should be handing them out with the game, or have two versions of the game, seems ridiculous though !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Does it not say on the back that it requires the space?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shaun said:


> So buying a USB drive solves the issue ?, if so perhaps they should be handing them out with the game, or have two versions of the game, seems ridiculous though !


Solved the problem with gta5. But for battlefield 4 you have got to have a hard drive installed. Cant use pen drive.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

maggi133 said:


> Does it not say on the back that it requires the space?


It does but as said it was an xmas present. So they wouldnt of even knew what that would mean. But seriously what is the chances of the average buyer checking the back of the box for system requirements when purchasing a XBOX game. Pc yes id understand that but console seriously?


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Order a HDD from overclockers for a few quid problem solved. 

If you are like me you will have them lying around the place. My brother brought a new PS3 the other day because his one blew up and this one was 99.99 and only came with 12gb which again is poor but it is 12gb of solid state and has since installed a 250gb sata drive into the HDD caddy that is left available, I assume the 4gb Xbox will be the same.


----------

